
Ask HN: What does your ultimate news experience look like? - louisstow
I&#x27;m a developer who works on a large News website. Our service has remained fairly stagnant for a while but I&#x27;m wondering what the ultimate news experience looks like for you, considering modern technology. What are News sites missing?
======
verdverm
Ethical, fair, and comprehensive journalism and reporting. It's so biased and
profit based now I avoid and expect it to get much worse with time. It seems
we are going towards a gig model, this seems like it has potential to improve
the situation, but creates more silos. I'm now supporting one at $50 / month
(yes fifty) talking about ethics in AR/VR, quite niche

